# Weird fish I caught



## 1amaturewrangler (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anybody know what kinda of fish this is I caught it while fishing a new creek in my local town park I thought it could possibly be a carp but am not sure if carp have horns on their head lol


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like a creek or hornyhead chub to me. Google that and you'll find out everything you ever wAnted to know about em


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Looking like a chub to me.

Do not post this location publicly. Honestly, if you've found chubs, keep the location to yourself and people you trust. Don't over use it as your bait tank, or in a couple of years you won't have them anymore.


----------



## 1amaturewrangler (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank u dana.birrel for the info I was suprised to have caught it on a lure do they usually go after lures haven't ever seen a fish like this one lol


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Bumps between the eyes.. it's a stoneroller or also known as a horny head.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

zimmerj said:


> Bumps between the eyes.. it's a stoneroller or also known as a horny head.


Stonerollers and Hornyhead Chubs are two distintcly different species .

And Chubs/Striped shiners are about the best bait you can use.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

I wish I had a chub hole. Would love to get a few every week or two for fishing. I'm currently scouring maps trying to find river off shoots to go hunting!

As far as chubs go. They are like any other fish with a frontal facing mouth. If they can fit it into their mouth, it's fair game.


----------



## BigDaddy87 (Mar 28, 2015)

Creek chubs are ridiculously common. On some smaller creeks they might be the only thing you can even catch and they aggresive as hell and can get fairly large (i've caught ones around 9 inches).


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh I wish I had your spots.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Dana.Birrell said:


> Oh I wish I had your spots.[/QUOTE. I can show you one in Reynoldsburg


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, Really? I'll be calling you tomorrow while you're "working"


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

I have to agree with bigdaddy. From my experience, creek chubs are really easy to catch and can get on my nerves when in trying to catch bait. I've quit using them for bait over the years because the channel cats love them but I prefer flatheads. Really though, I just go to any small creek/stream with a tiny hook and use little bread balls about the size of a pencil eraser and can catch them on just about every cast.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> I wish I had a chub hole. Would love to get a few every week or two for fishing. I'm currently scouring maps trying to find river off shoots to go hunting!



@Dana.Birrell Bring your cast net over and I will take you to a spot teaming with chubs.

I still have your bait bucket. Bring your aerator.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a shiner baddie


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Dana.Birrell said:


> That's a shiner baddie


@Dana.Birrell

No, it's actually a chub X shiner hybrid in my hand. The pigmented chin is the give away. Shiners have no chin pigmentation.




















And thanks to _positive heterosis,_ the hybrids on average are bigger and more lively than either chubs or shiners. So get your cast net and lets role....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Chubs holes are pretty easy to find. A little creek can be no more than 10' wide and if you find a deep whole undercutting a tree then there will be chubs under there. By deep hole, I mean surrounding water is pretty much ankle deep and the hole is might be 2' deep.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

When wading a few years back from Groveport to Canal I used to catch a few on a white twister. I keep saying I need to take my son wading but haven't done it yet. He would rather just go out in the boat.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

The shiners must be getting ready to spawn because a lot of the bigger ones I've caught lately (around 5-7 inches) have had some really cool looking pink blotches on them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Big ole breeding creek chub in the first pic. Flash's looks like a striped shiner, although commons look very similar.









(breeding creek chub)
_

Common Shiner: Similar to striped shiner (L. chrysocephalus) except without dusky pigment on chin, or lines and V-shaped markings on back and upper sides.

Striped Shiner: A rather large, deep-bodied minnow with large, silvery scales on sides. Back is olive-green with a broad dark stripe along the midline. Dusky pigment is found on the chin.








_


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Agreed- creek chub and striped/common shiner. If the fish was caught in central Ohio it could be either. Commons to the north, striped to the south.

It could be a hybrid, but scale size is not intermediate between Semotilus or Nocomis X Luxilus.

Spawning male Luxilus certainly do have quite a bit of pink pigmentation, and it does often extend to their chin. Hybrids certainly happen, but in this case you would need to do scale and ray counts as well to be certain. Maybe you have done that and confirmed that it is a hybrid, but the chin pigment alone is not enough IMO.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Physics > Biology I guess


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

Kinda off topic but does anyone know what the minnows sold at cheshire/old dutchman as crappie/bass minnows actually are?


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

Don't know specifically, but golden shiners and fathead minnows are the most commonly sold species for bait. Emerald shiners are also sold in some shops. Google those three and one might ring a bell.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

1amaturewrangler said:


> Does anybody know what kinda of fish this is I caught it while fishing a new creek in my local town park I thought it could possibly be a carp but am not sure if carp have horns on their head lol


Chub !


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

1amaturewrangler said:


> Thank u dana.birrel for the info I was suprised to have caught it on a lure do they usually go after lures haven't ever seen a fish like this one lol


Heck, just take up fly fishing. You'll catch more chubs than you can shake a stick at. I am, without a doubt, the creek chub king of western PA!


----------



## etheostoma (Dec 25, 2014)

No kidding. Try the Mad river in central Ohio. Sometimes the biggest trout of the day is a creek chub.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

pretty sure its just a chub. Male creek chubs get those horns on there heads during spawn to dig there nest. After that the horns go away and you want catch anymore like that the rest of the year. Shinners get bumps on there heads to during spawn.


----------

